# Friendly Neighborhood Communist Passing Through



## Marxist_Trash

Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.

Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.

With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.

Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.


----------



## aaronleland

Welcome....


Been nice knowing ya'.


----------



## Pete7469

Just kill yourself.

If marxism worked the USSR would have liberated us from Reagan.

Venezuela would be exporting food, Cuba would be stopping us from floating to their shores, and the North Koreans would build fences to keep people out.

Collectivist governments fail because of nature, not just because it's a shitty idea.


----------



## Marxist_Trash

And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.

I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.


----------



## TNHarley

Marxist_Trash said:


> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.


I actually dont have much of a problem with a few of his ideas. I think they would solve alot of the worlds problems. But we would also lose quality of life. In some aspects, at least.
I do NOT think "marxism" is at all capable of running world govts. ESPECIALLY This one with 320+M people. Alot of them being entitled moochers. Its just not viable.


----------



## K9Buck

Marxism has been a catastrophic failure.  You obviously have nothing to teach me.  You're going on "ignore".  Good bye.


----------



## Marxist_Trash

TNHarley said:


> I actually dont have much of a problem with a few of his ideas. I think they would solve alot of the worlds problems. But we would also lose quality of life. In some aspects, at least.
> I do NOT think "marxism" is at all capable of running world govts. ESPECIALLY This one with 320+M people. Alot of them being entitled moochers. Its just not viable.



I feel you.  But I think the issue with being able to apply Marxism today is a lot of people who call themselves Marxists are stuck reading Lenin's and Marx's treatises from a non-applicable time in history, and treating it as the absolute truth.  Similar to biblical literalists.  They ultimately fall flat in analyzing the modern world because they weren't written in the modern world.  If it were tweaked and an actual, working plan was set into place, I think it's more than possible to run an international govt based on it.  That's the main issue people have with it, right?  The theoretical basis as it stands is impossible to pull into a practical application.

If anything the reason why I'm here isn't so much to propagandize as I am to learn.  Marxist circles are so closed-minded about a lot of things it's actually painful, and I feel I need to understand both what's going on in the world, and how other people see the world, to make any kind of progress in making Marxism viable.


----------



## TNHarley

Marxist_Trash said:


> I feel you.  But I think the issue with being able to apply Marxism today is a lot of people who call themselves Marxists are stuck reading Lenin's and Marx's treatises from a non-applicable time in history, and treating it as the absolute truth.  Similar to biblical literalists.  They ultimately fall flat in analyzing the modern world because they weren't written in the modern world.  *If it were tweaked and an actual, working plan was set into place, I think it's more than possible to run an international govt based on it.*  That's the main issue people have with it, right?  The theoretical basis as it stands is impossible to pull into a practical application.
> 
> If anything the reason why I'm here isn't so much to propagandize as I am to learn.  Marxist circles are so closed-minded about a lot of things it's actually painful, and I feel I need to understand both what's going on in the world, and how other people see the world, to make any kind of progress in making Marxism viable.


Any ideas for the bolded?


----------



## SeaGal

Welcome - I'm quite pleased with our Democratic Republic.

Anyway a true story, as a music student you might appreciate this - during the Christmas season a few years ago, I took my elderly mother to an outdoor performance of Christmas music by our local symphony orchestra.  The guest conductor was an immigrant from Russia. One of the selections was from the Nutcracker suite - Dance of the Sugarplum Fairy - you may have heard of it.

Here's where it gets really interesting - the conductor introduced himself, told a little of his life - and shared with us the sad story that though this beautiful music was written by a fellow countryman, it was forbidden in his homeland - and he was deeply moved to be able to conduct a performance of Tchaikovsky's work in a little town square on a cold December night.

One more thing before I use more than my fair share of bandwidth...a few words from a former fellow traveler of yours and retired chess champion.

'I often talk about the need to restore a vision of America as a positive force in the world, a force for liberty and peace. The essential complement to this is having big positive dreams at home as well, of restoring America’s belief in ambition and risk, of innovation and exploration, of free markets and free people. America transformed the 20th century in its image with its unparalleled success. American technology created the modern world while American culture infused it and American values inspired it.'

Garry Kasparov: Hey, Bernie, Don’t Lecture Me About Socialism. I Lived Through It.


----------



## Marxist_Trash

TNHarley said:


> Any ideas for the bolded?



I'm a dumbass so at the moment not a lot.  I think the main part of why it's so difficult to start it up, however, has to do with the fact that the current state of the working class is one of subtle, rather than overt exploitation.  I think it's easy for everyone to say that corporations and governments can do some horrific things in the name of profit and power, but they're swept under the rug, framed out of the picture by the media, not always directly affecting the affluent (though shrinking) middle class, etc.  Nobody cares enough to do anything about it...not even necessarily something in a Marxist context, just anything at all.  There isn't even a real labor party in the US for example, no real fight for workers...that's the reason why Trump managed to win the US election, he was giving workers something to look forward to, regardless of the fact that he was running for the leadership of an overtly pro-business party.  In short, there's no real fire for reform, because life is mediocre for most in the developed world, and mediocre is something people are willing to live with.  Ignite said fire, and Marxism can begin looking viable again. 

As for a path to actually instituting it, it's something that i'm researching to understand a lot better before I even say anything about it.  I have no answers in that regard.  Or at least, only half-formed ideas.  Like I mentioned, it's why I'm here to learn.



SeaGal said:


> 'I often talk about the need to restore a vision of America as a positive force in the world, a force for liberty and peace. The essential complement to this is having big positive dreams at home as well, of restoring America’s belief in ambition and risk, of innovation and exploration, of free markets and free people. America transformed the 20th century in its image with its unparalleled success. American technology created the modern world while American culture infused it and American values inspired it.'



Thank you for sharing words with me.  I've never attempted to defend what happened after Stalin took control of Russia and I never will.  There are a lot of people who will talk about how property became communal or something and that it was something worth defending, but imo it was farcical.  I will be the first to admit that Stalinism is a failure.

But I don't think it's possible for America to be seen as a force for positivity, liberty, or peace right now.  It has the most well-funded army in the world, with bases scattered across the globe to keep dibs on American financial interests.  It instigates conflict more than it resolves it.  There's also a cancerous sort of hatred being bred in every level of american politics, as well as intra-class animosity, which rules out the positivity part.  As for liberty?  I think it can be defended, I am grateful to live in a place with robust protection of freedom of speech and gun rights.  But true Marxism is as much of a proponent of liberty as a democratic republic.  Arguably even more, as its ideal form is a government that starts with local democracy first.  A bottom up, rather than the top down approach of the federal republic.  After all, I think it's safe to say that many of us feel extraordinarily left out from what goes on in Congress.

I've got stuff to do atm so I can't respond to anything else immediately, but it was a pleasure meeting you all!


----------



## Pete7469

Marxist_Trash said:


> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.



Oh yeah, because the third world is exclusively governed by free market constitutional republics rather than despotic oligarchies that deliberately prevent their lowest classes from achieving a higher standard of living.

I'll give you a break in that you probably are idealistic and want more prosperity around the world and the elimination of poverty, but if you believe that can be achieved through marxist commissars collectivizing the production of society you are going to get destroyed in any forum except leftist echo chambers like Huff Po. You may as well worship Santa Claus.

You're probably not a bad dude, and I apologize for coming right out of the box recommending a retroactive self abortion. I've just seen too many commie pukes come and go. You should ignore most of what I post because most of what I do is belittle leftists. Engage others that may be able to expand your view and encourage you to think. You will find this forum very valuable in that case because it is an unfiltered and unregulated free flow of ideas. I think it's the best on the internet.

So in closing, welcome to USMB.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.


Not sure how you can claim to be a communist and not a leftist at the same time, but  all the same.


----------



## Leo123

Pete7469 said:


> Marxist_Trash said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, because the third world is exclusively governed by free market constitutional republics rather than despotic oligarchies that deliberately prevent their lowest classes from achieving a higher standard of living.
> 
> I'll give you a break in that you probably are idealistic and want more prosperity around the world and the elimination of poverty, but if you believe that can be achieved through marxist commissars collectivizing the production of society you are going to get destroyed in any forum except leftist echo chambers like Huff Po. You may as well worship Santa Claus.
> 
> You're probably not a bad dude, and I apologize for coming right out of the box recommending a retroactive self abortion. I've just seen too many commie pukes come and go. You should ignore most of what I post because most of what I do is belittle leftists. Engage others that may be able to expand your view and encourage you to think. You will find this forum very valuable in that case because it is an unfiltered and unregulated free flow of ideas. I think it's the best on the internet.
> 
> So in closing, welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...


Excellent reply!!  Facts always 'trump' idealistic Communist/Oligarcy/Dictator regime propaganda for those willing to see them.   For instance, in the U.S. we have a 2nd amendment that gives 'We Tho People' the RIGHT to have a standing militia which is: "an organization that operates like an army but whose members are not professional soldiers"....

And...even with that RIGHT leftist-commies want US to be limited to hunting guns.   Per the verbiage in the 2nd amendment (which I just posted) We The People should be able to have automatic weapons, grenades, tanks, etc.  The tyrants (mostly Democrats) in America have been successful in propagating and promoting their false premise that law abiding citizens will somehow start killing each other if these armaments are made legal when the TRUTH is that IF these weapons of war were made available to the private sector they would be used as a sledge hammer against radical, leftist dogma that permeates and rots our society today.


----------



## SeaGal

Marxist_Trash said:


> But true Marxism is as much of a proponent of liberty as a democratic republic.  Arguably even more, as its ideal form is a government that starts with local democracy first.  A bottom up, rather than the top down approach of the federal republic.  After all, I think it's safe to say that many of us feel extraordinarily left out from what goes on in Congress.
> 
> I've got stuff to do atm so I can't respond to anything else immediately, but it was a pleasure meeting you all!



I have heard this reasoning before...'it hasn't been done right'.  But it_ has_ been done 'right', and the results have been the same. The fatal flaw in Marx's theory - he fails to account for human nature...and fails to identify the cause of human misery. _ The promises made by communism on paper never materialize in practice_.  Marx theory in practice will always allow the bullies to take charge - our form of government is designed to keep the bullies at bay.

Pol Pot, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro - may have formed classless, stateless societies but never could they have been considered humane.

Marxism attempts to fundamentally transform human nature - a constitutional republic seeks to mitigate the worst of it.  Not perfect, no - but you do realize that a global Utopia could exist only with brutal and rigid regulation, unchallengeable dogma..._'crushing all that is human from humanity.'_ (Huxley). 

The failure of Marx theory to relieve human suffering is not in the flawed application, it is the theory itself that is flawed.
_
_

.


----------



## Marxist_Trash

Pete7469 said:


> Oh yeah, because the third world is exclusively governed by free market constitutional republics rather than despotic oligarchies that deliberately prevent their lowest classes from achieving a higher standard of living.
> 
> I'll give you a break in that you probably are idealistic and want more prosperity around the world and the elimination of poverty, but if you believe that can be achieved through marxist commissars collectivizing the production of society you are going to get destroyed in any forum except leftist echo chambers like Huff Po. You may as well worship Santa Claus.
> 
> You're probably not a bad dude, and I apologize for coming right out of the box recommending a retroactive self abortion. I've just seen too many commie pukes come and go. You should ignore most of what I post because most of what I do is belittle leftists. Engage others that may be able to expand your view and encourage you to think. You will find this forum very valuable in that case because it is an unfiltered and unregulated free flow of ideas. I think it's the best on the internet.
> 
> So in closing, welcome to USMB.



Ty much.  I'm glad there's still a vibrant culture of free speech alive somewhere at least...hopefully I'll be able to remain open-minded as you suggest.  I'll be honest when I say I used to scoff at a lot of what the right said.  But I've taken the time to watch people like Milo, some stuff from Prager U, even Alex Jones once or twice.  Though I don't always agree, I find myself understanding better why the right exists and what it stands for, and even adopting some of their standpoints on certain issues.



Two Thumbs said:


> Not sure how you can claim to be a communist and not a leftist at the same time, but  all the same.



I say it like that because I'm simply not a part of the mainstream left in America.  The "left" is now a pitiful excuse to get votes out of minorities and bleeding hearts instead of treating all workers with the respect they deserve, regardless of color or nationality.  The American Left is capitalistic and pro-business...making it not really a political left at all, in my opinion...i'd categorize it as more center right.  And certainly, their attempts to contain free speech and gun rights is blatantaly authoritarian rather than libertarian. Also, as I mentioned before, there really is no labor party left in existence...even the ones that call themselves labor parties (looking at Jeremy Corbyn's dumbass especially).  Interestingly enough the right is what taught me much of this before I ever became a Marxist lol.



Leo123 said:


> Excellent reply!! Facts always 'trump' idealistic Communist/Oligarcy/Dictator regime propaganda for those willing to see them. For instance, in the U.S. we have a 2nd amendment that gives 'We Tho People' the RIGHT to have a standing militia which is: "an organization that operates like an army but whose members are not professional soldiers"....
> 
> And...even with that RIGHT leftist-commies want US to be limited to hunting guns. Per the verbiage in the 2nd amendment (which I just posted) We The People should be able to have automatic weapons, grenades, tanks, etc. The tyrants (mostly Democrats) in America have been successful in propagating and promoting their false premise that law abiding citizens will somehow start killing each other if these armaments are made legal when the TRUTH is that IF these weapons of war were made available to the private sector they would be used as a sledge hammer against radical, leftist dogma that permeates and rots our society today.



I'm pro-gun rights.  Anyone actually on the left I feel shouldn't be afraid of giving the average joe power.

As for grenades and tanks, seems a bit extreme to me tho lol, would have to think about it somewhat.  But at any rate, the "radical leftist dogma" is in my opinion just a veil for the doctrine of globalism.  Corporations prefer people to be globalistic because it stabilizes the economy, providing room for more profit to be made.  Thus, it's something that's promoted ad nauseum under the guise of everyone needing to love each other.  In reality, it's just a way for the corporate elite to maintain their stranglehold on the working class.  At least in my opinion...just I believe that in a world where most rational actors are self-serving, the elite would not promote a doctrine without it serving them in some way.



SeaGal said:


> I have heard this reasoning before...'it hasn't been done right'. But it_ has_ been done 'right', and the results have been the same. The fatal flaw in Marx's theory - he fails to account for human nature...and fails to identify the cause of human misery. _ The promises made by communism on paper never materialize in practice_. Marx theory in practice will always allow the bullies to take charge - our form of government is designed to keep the bullies at bay.
> 
> Pol Pot, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro - may have formed classless, stateless societies but never could they have been considered humane.
> 
> Marxism attempts to fundamentally transform human nature - a constitutional republic seeks to mitigate the worst of it. Not perfect, no - but you do realize that a global Utopia could exist only with brutal and rigid regulation, unchallengeable dogma..._'crushing all that is human from humanity.'_ (Huxley).
> 
> The failure of Marx theory to relieve human suffering is not in the flawed application, it is the theory itself that is flawed.



Perhaps this is contradictory and idealistic, but I've never associated Marxism in the purely ideological form with authoritarianism.  It's meant to give the working class power.  The little guys at the bottom of the corporate pyramid flipping everything upside down.  If anything I think it goes very well with human nature; all rational actors are self-serving as I mentioned, therefore why wouldn't the working class try and gain power from those above them that selfishly abuse it?  And wouldn't it be better if power were spread out amongst a large group of people instead of a very small plutocratic elite?  That's the foundation of democracy, and why many believe it to be one of humanity's greatest achievements. I just think Marxism is trying to take that aspect of it a step further.

It'd be stupid of me to say that Communism has worked.  But I don't think it's an idea worth giving up on.  I dunno, perhaps I'll be able to come up with something during my time learning here and present it.  I'm always happy to be critiqued, just helps me iron out the flaws in my thinking.

Or maybe I'll throw it all out the window, I dunno lol.  I've jumped from a lot of different ideologies in the past, it's quite possible I end up being very different after reading and writing here.


----------



## Leo123

I'm pro-gun rights. Anyone actually on the left I feel shouldn't be afraid of giving the average joe power.

As for grenades and tanks, seems a bit extreme to me tho lol, would have to think about it somewhat. [/quote]

A Militia is a non government-military force.  Therefore, they are entitled to the same weapons as the government military if they can afford them.  



> But at any rate, the "radical leftist dogma" is in my opinion just a veil for the doctrine of globalism. Corporations prefer people to be globalistic because it stabilizes the economy, providing room for more profit to be made.



Corporations go where the most money can be made.  That's what they do.  



> Thus, it's something that's promoted ad nauseum under the guise of everyone needing to love each other. In reality, it's just a way for the corporate elite to maintain their stranglehold on the working class. At least in my opinion...just I believe that in a world where most rational actors are self-serving, the elite would not promote a doctrine without it serving them in some way.



Correct...but there is nothing wrong with rational actors being free to conduct their businesses for the most profit.


----------



## Pete7469

Marxist_Trash said:


> Ty much.  I'm glad there's still a vibrant culture of free speech alive somewhere at least...hopefully I'll be able to remain open-minded as you suggest.  I'll be honest when I say I used to scoff at a lot of what the right said.  But I've taken the time to watch people like Milo, some stuff from Prager U, even Alex Jones once or twice.  Though I don't always agree, I find myself understanding better why the right exists and what it stands for, and even adopting some of their standpoints on certain issues.



I would not call Alex "Captain Bullshit" Jones a "right winger". 

He is a total fraud. Maybe not a leftist bed wetter either, but not someone who is promoting Constitutional limits on government. He promotes himself. He agitates malcontents who embarrass those of us who believe in constitutional restraints on federal power, and marginalizes the endeavor by attaching himself to anti-globalist movements and candidates.

Someone who has spent over a decade ranting about government agents blowing up their own building and creating 9/11 is not an advocate of truth. In his own deposition in a custody suit he had to admit he was a fraud. 

If you believe the welfare of an individual takes priority over that of the state, I doubt you will embrace "marxism" for long. I recommend reading the book "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" by Robert Heinlein. I had the same sort of "marxist" beliefs you shared before reading it. I even supported more gun control in those days.

Of course prattle about civilians stock piling grenades and maintaining tanks is silly, but we absolutely should be empowered with the right to own individual small arms for a variety of reasons. Among them is the capacity to repel criminals and rouge government agents. The purges of Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Hitler, et al. could not have taken place had the peasantry been armed.

I can respect your belief the "workers" in the country are being "exploited". I would not call the political powers that maintain the status quo "center right" though. I'd call them fascists. Fascism is NOT "right wing", I don't care what bed wetters say. It's a system of strict centralized government that can dictate wages, limit profits, forbid or FORCE unions, not just make them voluntary and provide a nanny state.

I don't want to go on a long rant here, because there are moonbats to insult, but I appreciate your willingness to seek the opinions of others and determination think for yourself. You're smarter than you give yourself credit for, and a fucking intellectual juggernaut compared to pieces of shit like these assholes...

ProgressivePatriot 

JakeStarkey 

NYcarbineer 

deanrd


.


----------



## Kat

*Guys, please remember this is an Intro thread.*


----------



## SeaGal

Marxist_Trash said:


> Or maybe I'll throw it all out the window, I dunno lol.  I've jumped from a lot of different ideologies in the past, it's quite possible I end up being very different after reading and writing here.



Your best teacher in this case may be history.  I'd be happy to converse further, but we've been 'gently reminded' that this isn't the place.  See ya in politics...or philosophy.


----------



## Penelope

Leo123 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist_Trash said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, because the third world is exclusively governed by free market constitutional republics rather than despotic oligarchies that deliberately prevent their lowest classes from achieving a higher standard of living.
> 
> I'll give you a break in that you probably are idealistic and want more prosperity around the world and the elimination of poverty, but if you believe that can be achieved through marxist commissars collectivizing the production of society you are going to get destroyed in any forum except leftist echo chambers like Huff Po. You may as well worship Santa Claus.
> 
> You're probably not a bad dude, and I apologize for coming right out of the box recommending a retroactive self abortion. I've just seen too many commie pukes come and go. You should ignore most of what I post because most of what I do is belittle leftists. Engage others that may be able to expand your view and encourage you to think. You will find this forum very valuable in that case because it is an unfiltered and unregulated free flow of ideas. I think it's the best on the internet.
> 
> So in closing, welcome to USMB.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent reply!!  Facts always 'trump' idealistic Communist/Oligarcy/Dictator regime propaganda for those willing to see them.   For instance, in the U.S. we have a 2nd amendment that gives 'We Tho People' the RIGHT to have a standing militia which is: "an organization that operates like an army but whose members are not professional soldiers"....
> 
> And...even with that RIGHT leftist-commies want US to be limited to hunting guns.   Per the verbiage in the 2nd amendment (which I just posted) We The People should be able to have automatic weapons, grenades, tanks, etc.  The tyrants (mostly Democrats) in America have been successful in propagating and promoting their false premise that law abiding citizens will somehow start killing each other if these armaments are made legal when the TRUTH is that IF these weapons of war were made available to the private sector they would be used as a sledge hammer against radical, leftist dogma that permeates and rots our society today.
Click to expand...


the 2nd amendment is not needed anymore, we have the NG and the cops.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonjour mein sock..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.



Hi, Jake


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome! 

That "excess labor value" stuff is hilarious! 

So silly, it's funny!


Meet the USMB mascot!


----------



## Marxist_Trash

Pleased to meet all.



CrusaderFrank said:


> Hi, Jake



Jake Paul?  I'll never get over this tremendous insult =X



Marion Morrison said:


> That "excess labor value" stuff is hilarious!
> 
> So silly, it's funny!



To be fair, 8 dollars per hour would be more worth it if they all had that beauteous mascot on the back of each one.


----------



## RodISHI

Marxist_Trash said:


> Pleased to meet all.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Paul?  I'll never get over this tremendous insult =X
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "excess labor value" stuff is hilarious!
> 
> So silly, it's funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, 8 dollars per hour would be more worth it if they all had that beauteous mascot on the back of each one.
Click to expand...

Damn, I paid people $8.00 an hr back in 1998 for people mopping floors and wiping walls down in rural America where rent and living cost were not near as much as in the big cities. Even then that was barely enough for a full time worker to save a little cash for little extras in life. What about those multi-million dollar ceo's who work on the crony system even when they strip the wealth out of the companies via creative accounting? 


Marxist_Trash 
If third world countries want to do the same for their countries they will have to create environments where workers, those capable of managing and investors are all willing to work and invest in building that countries value. First thing to do is round up all the Marxist, Fascist of any kind and Communist and hang them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Marxist_Trash said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, because the third world is exclusively governed by free market constitutional republics rather than despotic oligarchies that deliberately prevent their lowest classes from achieving a higher standard of living.
> 
> I'll give you a break in that you probably are idealistic and want more prosperity around the world and the elimination of poverty, but if you believe that can be achieved through marxist commissars collectivizing the production of society you are going to get destroyed in any forum except leftist echo chambers like Huff Po. You may as well worship Santa Claus.
> 
> You're probably not a bad dude, and I apologize for coming right out of the box recommending a retroactive self abortion. I've just seen too many commie pukes come and go. You should ignore most of what I post because most of what I do is belittle leftists. Engage others that may be able to expand your view and encourage you to think. You will find this forum very valuable in that case because it is an unfiltered and unregulated free flow of ideas. I think it's the best on the internet.
> 
> So in closing, welcome to USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty much.  I'm glad there's still a vibrant culture of free speech alive somewhere at least...hopefully I'll be able to remain open-minded as you suggest.  I'll be honest when I say I used to scoff at a lot of what the right said.  But I've taken the time to watch people like Milo, some stuff from Prager U, even Alex Jones once or twice.  Though I don't always agree, I find myself understanding better why the right exists and what it stands for, and even adopting some of their standpoints on certain issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you can claim to be a communist and not a leftist at the same time, but  all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say it like that because I'm simply not a part of the mainstream left in America.  The "left" is now a pitiful excuse to get votes out of minorities and bleeding hearts instead of treating all workers with the respect they deserve, regardless of color or nationality.  The American Left is capitalistic and pro-business...making it not really a political left at all, in my opinion...i'd categorize it as more center right.  And certainly, their attempts to contain free speech and gun rights is blatantaly authoritarian rather than libertarian. Also, as I mentioned before, there really is no labor party left in existence...even the ones that call themselves labor parties (looking at Jeremy Corbyn's dumbass especially).  Interestingly enough the right is what taught me much of this before I ever became a Marxist lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent reply!! Facts always 'trump' idealistic Communist/Oligarcy/Dictator regime propaganda for those willing to see them. For instance, in the U.S. we have a 2nd amendment that gives 'We Tho People' the RIGHT to have a standing militia which is: "an organization that operates like an army but whose members are not professional soldiers"....
> 
> And...even with that RIGHT leftist-commies want US to be limited to hunting guns. Per the verbiage in the 2nd amendment (which I just posted) We The People should be able to have automatic weapons, grenades, tanks, etc. The tyrants (mostly Democrats) in America have been successful in propagating and promoting their false premise that law abiding citizens will somehow start killing each other if these armaments are made legal when the TRUTH is that IF these weapons of war were made available to the private sector they would be used as a sledge hammer against radical, leftist dogma that permeates and rots our society today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-gun rights.  Anyone actually on the left I feel shouldn't be afraid of giving the average joe power.
> 
> As for grenades and tanks, seems a bit extreme to me tho lol, would have to think about it somewhat.  But at any rate, the "radical leftist dogma" is in my opinion just a veil for the doctrine of globalism.  Corporations prefer people to be globalistic because it stabilizes the economy, providing room for more profit to be made.  Thus, it's something that's promoted ad nauseum under the guise of everyone needing to love each other.  In reality, it's just a way for the corporate elite to maintain their stranglehold on the working class.  At least in my opinion...just I believe that in a world where most rational actors are self-serving, the elite would not promote a doctrine without it serving them in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard this reasoning before...'it hasn't been done right'. But it_ has_ been done 'right', and the results have been the same. The fatal flaw in Marx's theory - he fails to account for human nature...and fails to identify the cause of human misery. _ The promises made by communism on paper never materialize in practice_. Marx theory in practice will always allow the bullies to take charge - our form of government is designed to keep the bullies at bay.
> 
> Pol Pot, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro - may have formed classless, stateless societies but never could they have been considered humane.
> 
> Marxism attempts to fundamentally transform human nature - a constitutional republic seeks to mitigate the worst of it. Not perfect, no - but you do realize that a global Utopia could exist only with brutal and rigid regulation, unchallengeable dogma..._'crushing all that is human from humanity.'_ (Huxley).
> 
> The failure of Marx theory to relieve human suffering is not in the flawed application, it is the theory itself that is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is contradictory and idealistic, but I've never associated Marxism in the purely ideological form with authoritarianism.  It's meant to give the working class power.  The little guys at the bottom of the corporate pyramid flipping everything upside down.  If anything I think it goes very well with human nature; all rational actors are self-serving as I mentioned, therefore why wouldn't the working class try and gain power from those above them that selfishly abuse it?  And wouldn't it be better if power were spread out amongst a large group of people instead of a very small plutocratic elite?  That's the foundation of democracy, and why many believe it to be one of humanity's greatest achievements. I just think Marxism is trying to take that aspect of it a step further.
> 
> It'd be stupid of me to say that Communism has worked.  But I don't think it's an idea worth giving up on.  I dunno, perhaps I'll be able to come up with something during my time learning here and present it.  I'm always happy to be critiqued, just helps me iron out the flaws in my thinking.
> 
> Or maybe I'll throw it all out the window, I dunno lol.  I've jumped from a lot of different ideologies in the past, it's quite possible I end up being very different after reading and writing here.
Click to expand...

ironic


a conservative communist.

pro Constitution, pro freedom, supports the theory that makes people the least free.


truly bizzar


----------



## Marxist_Trash

Two Thumbs said:


> ironic
> 
> 
> a conservative communist.
> 
> pro Constitution, pro freedom, supports the theory that makes people the least free.
> 
> 
> truly bizzar



I'm like a pretty pretty unicorn; something you only see after you've had way too much to drink.

I'll have to lay out my ideology a bit better elsewhere so it doesn't seem like so much of a contradiction, though I understand how it can be seen like that.  

There was a time I was in fact a statist.  Then I opened a history book.


----------



## theHawk

Marxist_Trash said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually dont have much of a problem with a few of his ideas. I think they would solve alot of the worlds problems. But we would also lose quality of life. In some aspects, at least.
> I do NOT think "marxism" is at all capable of running world govts. ESPECIALLY This one with 320+M people. Alot of them being entitled moochers. Its just not viable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you.  But I think the issue with being able to apply Marxism today is a lot of people who call themselves Marxists are stuck reading Lenin's and Marx's treatises from a non-applicable time in history, and treating it as the absolute truth.  Similar to biblical literalists.  They ultimately fall flat in analyzing the modern world because they weren't written in the modern world.  If it were tweaked and an actual, working plan was set into place, I think it's more than possible to run an international govt based on it.  That's the main issue people have with it, right?  The theoretical basis as it stands is impossible to pull into a practical application.
> 
> If anything the reason why I'm here isn't so much to propagandize as I am to learn.  Marxist circles are so closed-minded about a lot of things it's actually painful, and I feel I need to understand both what's going on in the world, and how other people see the world, to make any kind of progress in making Marxism viable.
Click to expand...


An international government?  So you’re really a globalist that wants to erase borders and national identity.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## 6915THESS

I served against the commies like you and I don't intend to not continue against serving against those commies like you.


----------



## Selivan

I would say ...
A man who believes that he grew up in the USSR ....
---------------------
Never will give "Hammer and Sickle" on the American Political Site, since this is an insult to the American Ideology ...
Besides...
The man who grew up in the USSR will never give the Cuban flag to the Americans.
=======================
It's just Shame and Shame!


----------



## Selivan

Author...
Clean your scribbling and do not disgrace yourself!
------------
You have no Education, No Honor, No Conscience.

============================
Куды ты лезещь, щенок паршивый?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Trotsky is a third asshole of all times after Hitler and Stalin  Well, maybe Lenin can be compared to him...


----------



## Ringel05

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.


Everybody needs a hobby.......  

Welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## BlackSand

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.



Welcome aboard ... 

Of course Trotskyism is a convoluted form of global anarchy ...
That is completely useless or deceptive once you realize self-governance is possible without government interference in the first place.

There are those who wish to be governed, those who wish to govern others ...
And those who govern themselves, adapt to whatever government the masses provide ... And dink martinis.

Sorry if you are missing the revolution ... It may be because you are waiting for someone else to join you ... 

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Is it really necessary to say that you are a college student?

 I figure as soon as you self identify as a communist, the only question is whether you are still in high school, or have just entered college. 

I was a communist from the fall of 1970 to the early spring of 1971, myself.


----------



## flacaltenn

Just for the record here. We scared this guy off back in Oct. Hasn't been here since. OR -- his student VISA ran out and he got deported by the Trump Admin...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Dogmaphobe said:


> I was a communist from the fall of 1970 to the early spring of 1971, myself.



Now place yourself in the skin of those who had been in this shit from October 1917 to the summer of 1991


----------



## Tehon

Dogmaphobe said:


> Is it really necessary to say that you are a college student?
> 
> I figure as soon as you self identify as a communist, the only question is whether you are still in high school, or have just entered college.
> 
> I was a communist from the fall of 1970 to the early spring of 1971, myself.


Cool story bro. It never gets old.


----------



## TheParser

As a relatively new member, I also welcome the OP.

*****

As other posters have already said, socialism/communism has not worked.

*****

*BUT *I greatly respect sincere socialists like the OP.


1. I have read that the socialists who took power in Russia in World War I included some wonderful people who wanted to end the human suffering so long endured by the Russian people. (They even legalized gay relations, which Marshal Stalin later revoked.)

2. I have read about the  Chinese Communists who truly wanted to end the suffering of the Chinese people. According to what I have read, the first ten years of the Communist regime were inspiring as for the first time in Chinese history, everyone had a job, housing, food, medical care (no matter how rudimentary), etc.  Then like any other dictator, Chairman Mao went mad with power.

*****

Some people feel that there MUST be a better system than our current mix of capitalism and socialism, but no one has been able to discover what it is.


----------



## Tehon

TheParser said:


> Some people feel that there MUST be a better system than our current mix of capitalism and socialism, but no one has been able to discover what it is.


What it is, is known. What it isn't, is understood. 

As has already been mentioned, that particular socialist fled before he even got started. It seems I am the sole degenerate here. We can humor dogmaphobe and just say that I never grew up.


----------



## MisterBeale

Nobody noticed that after the poster made this thread back in October of last year, he hasn't been active?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

6915THESS said:


> I served against the commies like you and I don't intend to not continue against serving against those commies like you.


*Who Protects the Campus Commie Scum?*

It is irrational to kill them 10,000 miles away and, at the same time, let them run wild at home.


----------



## JimmyC

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.





Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.


Welcome to the forum. Sorry I've been out of touch for a couple weeks.

From a Libertarian to a Marxist:
Libertarians believe in freedom of government control. We stand just one step in front of anarchy.
Marxist's believe in strong government control and government dictated distribution of wealth; Correct?
Let me pick on us first. We will start with Liberty under a functional Republic: The United States was formed as a Republic, not a democracy. A quote from Benjamin Franklin after being asked by a local citizen; What kind of a country have you given us Mr. Franklin? Franklin said; "a Republic, if you can keep it."
So fast forward to today - we didn't keep it. We got lazy. We resisted the personal responsibility and hard work that comes with Liberty within a Republic. Things like Honesty, Integrity, Diligence, Self Discipline, Self governance, Service to Society, and obeying the 10 Commandment's of the Bible.
For a moment, take religion out of the picture, the Ten Commandment's are based in undisputable truth's. The rule book for humanity is simple to comprehend but difficult to attain. The Founders of America knew this but also knew to avoid oppression and slavery of government, it was the only path. We were rulers of ourselves in times when most people looked out for each other, helped each other, shared wealth with each other, worshiped together, and a handshake was a contract. I'm old enough to have seen the twilight of this behavior. We let it go.
Corruption of unregulated commerce soon reared the ugly head of greed on steroids. Greed lead to crime, brutality, slavery, and even genocide. We let_ ourselves _down. We became indifferent to corruption.
So in a nutshell, there are some of us who wish to return to a Libertarian Republic as opposed to a Democracy. The thought of having a kind, truthful, self governing society is compelling. No BIG BROTHER! Unfortunately we can't trust our elected officials to be honest and forthright. Corruption, or anti-commandment behavior ruins the original concept of America. America was suppose to remain "Good and Kind" among the nations of the world. 
Now the problem with Communism and Marxism:
They control the populous and maintain order. Order creates a sense of security. Ok. Typically the societal evolution of communism starts out well. Everybody gets an equal cut - except government officials or industry operators who get more. Then corruption sets in. Officials soon find out that a controlled society is easy to manipulate and deceive. Then comes fascism. Heavy handed control soon leads to a modern form of slavery. You get what you get, when they say, and you get only how much they allow. Working harder or being smarter gets you nowhere unless you give your rights to success - to the government!
Having said that I will state that in some places the strictness of my overview is not comprehensive. My narrative is to paint a historical set of facts. History repeats itself. 
Again, corruption ruins a workable system. I postulate that Communism could work if there were an absolute void of corruption. If Communist leaders were _reverent_ and willfully shared, evenly, among society and took only an equal amount for themselves. It would be utopian. This is what they lead the populous to beleive; Protection, Equality, and all that is available in Sustenance and Wealth. It's a pretty big promise. Are you getting all that? Did the Millions of murdered  Russians, Pol's, Ukrainians, and Jews get all that?
Yours and My governments are so similar in todays world that it's crazy to have the argument. My argument is that - IF THE HUMAN RACE WERE TO OBEY THE 10 SIMPLE RULES OF HOW HUMANITY IS TO BEHAVE - we would have a utopian hybrid society. A peaceful communal or tribal self governing system that would still allow for individuals to become more successful in life due to intelligence, talent, or hard work. Those who excel would be committed and compelled to share their wealth with the sick and unable people in their local community. The best part - NO NEED FOR BIG GVERNMENT!
The argument is not for Governments. _*It's for humanity itself!
So, welcome fellow human whom I will protect and support but I will not cease to persist in getting you to understand my point. Leave government to devour itself and become a part of righteous humanity!*_ It may come to be that the only thing left is you and me helping each other survive. 
*God Bless*


----------



## boedicca

Marxist_Trash said:


> Disclaimer 1: This isn't a troll account, I'm actually a Trotskyist.
> 
> Disclaimer 2: I'm not anti-religious, a proponent of the concept of "white privilege," or a member of the regressive left.  Please don't claim I'm any of the above without knowing what I stand for.
> 
> With that out of the way, it's a pleasure to meet everyone here.  I'm a college pre-medical/music student that's probably retarded so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt I suppose.  But I'm here to provide a case for Marxism and discuss politics in my spare time without fear of ruining unrelated conversations.  Seems like it should be fun; it's great to have a place where talking about politics isn't shoved off to the side like an unwanted guest.
> 
> Also to meet my anti-capitalist propaganda quota for the day: corporate America sucks, stick it to the man.  Or something.




Condolences. Perhaps you'll grow out of it when you enter the real world and face things like income and property taxes.


----------



## JimmyC

TheParser said:


> As a relatively new member, I also welcome the OP.
> 
> *****
> 
> As other posters have already said, socialism/communism has not worked.
> 
> *****
> 
> *BUT *I greatly respect sincere socialists like the OP.
> 
> 
> 1. I have read that the socialists who took power in Russia in World War I included some wonderful people who wanted to end the human suffering so long endured by the Russian people. (They even legalized gay relations, which Marshal Stalin later revoked.)
> 
> 2. I have read about the  Chinese Communists who truly wanted to end the suffering of the Chinese people. According to what I have read, the first ten years of the Communist regime were inspiring as for the first time in Chinese history, everyone had a job, housing, food, medical care (no matter how rudimentary), etc.  Then like any other dictator, Chairman Mao went mad with power.
> 
> *****
> 
> Some people feel that there MUST be a better system than our current mix of capitalism and socialism, but no one has been able to discover what it is.


----------



## JimmyC

Read the Bible.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Communists are good for one thing...fertilizer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marxist_Trash said:


> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.



So you're a masochist?


----------



## HenryBHough

Communism never worked?

True, it's perfect for those who don't want to work but want others to work their asses off to keep the drones in goodies.

So, no, Communism works exactly as it is intended.  Great for the drones.  For the worker-bees?  Not so much.


----------



## Tehon

HenryBHough said:


> Communism never worked?
> 
> True, it's perfect for those who don't want to work but want others to work their asses off to keep the drones in goodies.


I take it you've never given much thought to capitalism's place in the historical development of the social relations of production.

Slavery----->Feudalism------->Capitalism


----------



## JimmyC

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marxist_Trash said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a masochist?
Click to expand...

Well son, Capitalism, Democracies, Republics, Communism, Marxism, are all different things. You need to learn the intricacies among all of them and understand how capitalism is used. Capitalism like all things is subject to corruption and misguidance.
Capitalism Is still the best system for an individual to become the biggest and best on the block. Communism keeps you suppressed while you share your mind and success with the State. The problem lies squarely on corruption in both cases.
Again - It's a humanity problem! To argue one system against the other is futile. If all men had to stand in front of God and make decisions based on what's best for mankind the world would look a whole lot different.
Your argument will go unresolved for ages. Argue for the God's honest truth and the truth will set you free!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JimmyC said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist_Trash said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well son, Capitalism, Democracies, Republics, Communism, Marxism, are all different things. You need to learn the intricacies among all of them and understand how capitalism is used. Capitalism like all things is subject to corruption and misguidance.
> Capitalism Is still the best system for an individual to become the biggest and best on the block. Communism keeps you suppressed while you share your mind and success with the State. The problem lies squarely on corruption in both cases.
> Again - It's a humanity problem! To argue one system against the other is futile. If all men had to stand in front of God and make decisions based on what's best for mankind the world would look a whole lot different.
> Your argument will go unresolved for ages. Argue for the God's honest truth and the truth will set you free!
Click to expand...


  Way to wordy there Jimmy.
As a capitalist I'm way too busy to spend the time reading that.


----------



## JimmyC

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimmyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist_Trash said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if capitalism worked the third world wouldn't be starving, countries wouldn't be splitting apart at the seams due to ethnic tensions, and the world economy wouldn't be on the verge of imminent collapse.  I understand your position and the damage Stalinism has done to the word Communist, but I feel as though the human race is capable of far better than second best.
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to get utterly destroyed on this forum.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well son, Capitalism, Democracies, Republics, Communism, Marxism, are all different things. You need to learn the intricacies among all of them and understand how capitalism is used. Capitalism like all things is subject to corruption and misguidance.
> Capitalism Is still the best system for an individual to become the biggest and best on the block. Communism keeps you suppressed while you share your mind and success with the State. The problem lies squarely on corruption in both cases.
> Again - It's a humanity problem! To argue one system against the other is futile. If all men had to stand in front of God and make decisions based on what's best for mankind the world would look a whole lot different.
> Your argument will go unresolved for ages. Argue for the God's honest truth and the truth will set you free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to wordy there Jimmy.
> As a capitalist I'm way too busy to spend the time reading that.
Click to expand...


----------



## JimmyC

In a hurry? Then why are you here at all?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JimmyC said:


> In a hurry? Then why are you here at all?



   What are you? Some kinda fascist?


----------



## JimmyC

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimmyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a hurry? Then why are you here at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? Some kinda fascist?
Click to expand...

No but its fun acting as one.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tehon said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism never worked?
> 
> True, it's perfect for those who don't want to work but want others to work their asses off to keep the drones in goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never given much thought to capitalism's place in the historical development of the social relations of production.
> 
> Slavery----->Feudalism------->Capitalism
Click to expand...

Actually, it doesn't look as if you have given much thought about developing your abilities to the point you don't need to communism to take care of you. 

Once you become a responsible adult who contributes to society, all these thoughts of communism tent to disappear.


----------



## Tehon

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism never worked?
> 
> True, it's perfect for those who don't want to work but want others to work their asses off to keep the drones in goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never given much thought to capitalism's place in the historical development of the social relations of production.
> 
> Slavery----->Feudalism------->Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it doesn't look as if you have given much thought about developing your abilities to the point you don't need to communism to take care of you.
> 
> Once you become a responsible adult who contributes to society, all these thoughts of communism tent to disappear.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tehon said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism never worked?
> 
> True, it's perfect for those who don't want to work but want others to work their asses off to keep the drones in goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never given much thought to capitalism's place in the historical development of the social relations of production.
> 
> Slavery----->Feudalism------->Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it doesn't look as if you have given much thought about developing your abilities to the point you don't need to communism to take care of you.
> 
> Once you become a responsible adult who contributes to society, all these thoughts of communism tent to disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

Once you become a responsible adult,you will.


----------

